# Adding Arcane Strife, others, to Steve Mulhern's spellsheet



## Glacialis (Jan 9, 2005)

I (Chris Brinkley) had already entered in Wild Spellcraft into the spellsheet, and while I don't think it would be a problem, I asked then so I'm going to ask now:

Do you mind if I put some of your products into the spellsheet? The one I'm looking at right now is Arcane Strife. Just the spells, not the prestige classes.


----------

